# ACC arrow selection help?



## ffwildcat (May 12, 2005)

you should be able to use the 3-49's or 3-60's with that setup. i'd set them up with 90 grain parabolic points and fletch straight - should be an awesome target arrow. you should have an FOC of right around 10% at 29" with 90 grain points for a total arrow weight of 379 grains (according to OnTarget software)

i use the 3-28's with 70 grain parabolics on my bow shooting 58# and 285 fps, fletched with 2.3" VaneTec's - those arrows are rockets. not much arrow drop at 30 yards.

check out Easton's website for their shaft selector software.


----------



## eriesigtau (Dec 10, 2004)

If I used a 3-49 @ 8.83 gr/in that would be about 350gr with the 90gr tip. I I would need to bump my poundage up to get the speed right? Can I get away with a lighter arrow like the 3-28 or is that not enough spline to get good accuracy?


----------



## ka_key02 (Mar 6, 2005)

*Bow specs?*

What is the ATA and Brace Height on your bow?



eriesigtau said:


> If I used a 3-49 @ 8.83 gr/in that would be about 350gr with the 90gr tip. I I would need to bump my poundage up to get the speed right? Can I get away with a lighter arrow like the 3-28 or is that not enough spline to get good accuracy?


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

I have used 3-28s at 60-62lbs for years for hunting with 75gr.rocket broadheads.The best flying arrows I have found at that poundage.The only problem you might have is your length.My arrows are about 3/4 inch shorter.I still think you could get away with them.You definately would not have to go higher than a 3-39.The arrow charts are great for a reference but they are always on the stiff side.You can always jump up one column and even two and still get great arrow flight.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2004)

eriesigtau,

I've shot 3-28s in a 8.75"BH, 30.5"DL, 63lb w/Lightning 1Cam. They have a shaft material length of 28". Nock groove to end of shaft is 28.25". 70gr parabolic points. ACE style nocks (Not "G" nocks). 3x1.5" Flex Fletch vanes. I think total arrow weight was ~320grs. They tuned and flew great.

If you're thinking of events with a 280fps speed limit, you might want to consider something slightly heavier. My setup described above would consistently trip the chrony at above 290fps.


----------



## eriesigtau (Dec 10, 2004)

ATA is 41" and BH is 8".

Id like to keep the speed around 300fps. 

My father keeps trying to get me to use lightspeeds but I dont know if I wanna go that route. Seems like I keep trying these other arrows everyone is talking about but I can still remember the days I used ACC's and the arrow flew perfect. I cant use that same arrow though because that was 10 years ago and I was a teenager shooting 3-18's.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

You definitely cant shoot a 3-28 with those specs , you will be WAY underspined. Now if a choice between the 3-39 or 3-49 , I would go with the 3-49 because it is a little stiffer and only weighs 6 grains more than the 3-39 at 29 inch arrow


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2004)

Yep, according to the charts the ACC3-28 should be too weak. But it worked fine in my setup...go figure.

If you're going to try and stay near the advertised IBO of 300fps, you'll need to keep arrow weight around 5gr/lb. 

Here's a list of shafts that fall close to that weight...the first ones listed are slightly weak, the middle group is good, the last group is slightly stiff to really stiff.

Assumptions..shaft material length 28.5, 80gr point, 3x3.0 vanes, nock/pin/bushing weight of ~15grs.

- OnTarget2! - Software For Archers 
- Version 2.2.8 - Shaft Selection Data
Model,Size,Weight
CAE Phantom,Pro4560,307.7
Patriot Rocket,200,302.1
Super Carbon SC Supreme,4560,302.7
Patriot Pro A,200,301.3
Super Carbon SC Hunter,4560,302.7
Easton ACE,430,303.6
Easton ACC-HS,2-49,307.3
Carbon Express CX Select 2,250,308.4
ABC Carbon XTreme Pro,XT5070,311.3
Beman ICS Energy,410,319.8
Easton Redline,410,319.8
Easton C2 Redline,410,319.8
Carbon Impact Stealth XLT,6000,305.6
ABC Carbon XTreme Standard,XT5070,311.3
Carbon Express CXL Select,250,302.7
Carbon Express CXL Standard,250,302.7

Carbon Impact Fat Shaft XLT,6000 G/O,305.6
Gold Tip Ultralite Entrada,ULE400,314.1
Carbon Impact Fat Shaft XLT,6000 Y/B,317.0
Beman ICS Field,400,324.1
Carbon Express CXL2,250,308.4
Easton ACE,400,317.0
Easton LightSpeed,400,314.3
Game Tracker 3D Select,CX3D200,302.7
Easton Fatboy,400,324.1
Gold Tip Ultralite Pro,ULP400,314.1 <------very good choice, IMO
Gold Tip Ultralite,UL400,314.1 
Carbon Express LineJammer,250,317.0
Easton ACC-HS,2-60,313.5

Arrow Dynamics Medalist,9.1,302.7
Arrow Dynamics GX Maxima,9.0,302.7
Gold Tip Ultralite Pro22,ULP22,311.3
Gold Tip Ultralite 22,UL22,311.3
Blackhawk 23 Speed,5000s,317.0

I wouldn't hesitate to recommend the GoldTip UltraLite Pro shafts. They are what I'm currently using. They have a great adjustable weight point system and a pin nock setup that is really easy to install and adjust.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2004)

The ACC3-39s with the same specs as above would be ~345grs. You'd lose 5-6fps over arrow ~320grs.


----------



## eriesigtau (Dec 10, 2004)

Wow, Im getting lots of opinions on here. Anyone have about the same setup as me that has a great shooting arrow in this catagory???


----------



## ffwildcat (May 12, 2005)

it's just free advice dude. take it for what you paid for it. call the arrow makers if you're confused. looking for a perfect answer on a public forum is a stretch. at least you now have lines of possibility to pursue.


----------



## ky hammer (Jan 7, 2003)

I am currently shooting an ovation at 30" of draw about 61#s. I shot 3-28's out of it at 28" long with 87 grain points with 1.75 aae vanes. They shot very well for me. I also have been shooting 2212 cobalts with 70 grains in the front with 2.25 quick spins and they shot very well also. The accs seem to maybe shoot a little more forgiving than the cobalts. As far as speed neither arrow is going to give you 300 fps. To get that you are going to have to go to some type of all carbon arrow such as a gold tip pro or cx 3d select which both seem to be very good shafts. I just happen to like easton arrows myself. I dont think there is a better shooting arrow than an acc for the money.


----------



## eriesigtau (Dec 10, 2004)

Ok, I think I will either go with the 3-28 with a 80gr point or a 3-39 with a 70gr point. If you think either is crazy, let me know, Luke


----------

